# Happy 10th birthday, Leo!



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

One Friday in April of 2012, I went to the washateria (aka laundromat) with dirty laundry, and came home with clean laundry, as well as the mangey, exhausted, half-starved German Shepherd puppy that had been wandering around the parking lot. The vet and I guestimated she had been born in mid to late January, so we stuck 1-20-12 as her official DOB. 

She was in such bad shape that neither I nor my vet would have been surprised if she'd up and died on me that first weekend, and if she survived, she was going to go to a rescue, since I didn't need or want a third dog at that time. 

Well, she's still here and somehow just turned ten years old...

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_8942 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_8949 CPC Sunday by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_8978 CPC Somber by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_8994 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_8995 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_9016 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_9034 CPC Red by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_9035 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_9037 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2022-1-20 Leo&#x27;s 10th Birthday DSC_9074 CPC Dramatic by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

My original DobermanTalk thread about finding her is https://www.dobermantalk.com/threads/speed-queen-leontine.66678/


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a heartwarming gotcha story. Happy birthday, Leo!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday Leo, hope you have lots of treats. Great gotcha story


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Happy birthday Leo!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday to you Leo. Such a wonderful life you've given her! So glad you rescued her all those years ago! 😍


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful story, wonderful photos, and a wonderful life!

Happy Birthday, Leo!


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Best laundry story ever!


----------

